# My new American Barbeque Systems smoker



## stabone (Feb 9, 2013)

Just picked up this American Barbeque Systems smoker to add to my collection. Brand new and paid $800 cash for it. Right now I am cooking on my "Good One" but figured I couldn't pass up the price on this. Retail is $1300+ tax. Now, I should sell them both and pick up a Pitmaker Safe! 













photo.JPG



__ stabone
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Stabone!  Never heard of an ABS but it looks nice.

Would you mind updating your profile to include your location?  Might help us when responding to some of your questions in the future.

Thanks,
 

Bill


----------



## stabone (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, Bill. Status updated. The ABS smokers are made here in Kansas. They seem to me to be very similar to the "Good One". In fact, the All-Star that I just purchased is strikingly similar to the "Marshal" that the Good One makes. I'll have to let everyone know how it works out. Should have some pic up of the first smoke this weekend if things go right!


----------



## stabone (Feb 19, 2013)

Update on my ABS smoker. Loaded up 8 racks of St. Louis style this weekend. Overall I wasn't very impressed with this smoker. The temps are all over the place and the damper does not give very accurate control of the heat. I know this was the first smoke and this thing will take some getting used to. Compared to the Good One that I have, there is no comparison in my opinion. Maybe it's just because I know the Good One much better and have figured out what setup works the best for me. Glad I only paid $800 bucks for this thing. I would be severely disappointed had I paid retail price. 

One thing I noticed right from the start is how off the stock thermo is. The temp on my Maverick was reading at least 75 degrees hotter. Overall I just don't like the lack of control I have with the ABS smoker. They pretty much copied the Good One but they didn't copy the important things. The dampers on the fire box are janky and as I stated before, the damper adjustment does not allow you to make minimal adjustments. You are really restricted to about 5-6 factory settings because of the way that the designed it.

The fire in the firebox seems to burn very hot. My wood chucks would catch fire and burn up in no time flat. I really had high hopes for this smoker but so far, I'm not too impressed. I will tinker with it a bit more but can't see myself holding on to this thing for very long.


----------



## hazzo (Apr 4, 2013)

What a deal - is there another one available? Seriously.

I've been smoking for a few years with my brother in law and now I'm ready for my own. Interestingly, I am focused on this All-Star model and The Good-One. I just went to a BBQ Bootcamp class with Chris Marks of Ace of Hearts/Three Little Pigs BBQ, and really liked the performance of The Good One models. How does then ABS compare? Does it have the same full length damper design between the fire and smoke box like the The Good One has?


----------



## hazzo (Apr 4, 2013)

Your 2/19 comments are enlightening. If there is such a lack of control with their stolen design, then it's best to spend the money once for The Good One. We used four different models at class and all were very hands off and stress free with respect to fire box/smoke box control and overall temperature sustainability.


----------



## stabone (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, there is a full length damper in the ABS models. I need to add some important information though, as my judgement may have been a bit unfair. I noticed when I went to the BBQ store that there is supposed to be a heat deflector in the fire box. Mine did NOT have one of these. Not sure if it was because it may have been an older model, or it was due to the fact that they didn't put it on when they delivered it. This could be a major factor in why I had the temp issues with my All-Star.

All the above being said, I did just purchase another model of the American BBQ Systems smoker. This one is called the Bar-Be-Cube. I have heard great things about this model locally so I decided to give it a try. Mainly because of the price point. I have another thread that I started about it in the forums. So far, very impressed with this model. Haven't cooked on it but I seasoned it yesterday and it held temp perfectly. I have high hopes for this one. 

The Good One are definitely worth the money. I just couldn't justify the spend. For $3000 I'd rather buy a Backwoods.


----------



## hazzo (Apr 9, 2013)

let me know after try again with missing part. I am a month or so from buying. thanks


----------



## stabone (Apr 10, 2013)

Hazzo said:


> let me know after try again with missing part. I am a month or so from buying. thanks


Hazzo, I actually sold the "All-Star" model after I used it twice. I just bought the "Bar-Be-Cube" model and it is awesome. Couldn't be happier with this unit, as far as how well it holds temps and cooks. Way better than the "All-Star" in my opinion.


----------



## hazzo (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok thanks. I am committed to getting a Good One by summer. Can't wait


----------



## stabone (Apr 13, 2013)

Hazzo said:


> Ok thanks. I am committed to getting a Good One by summer. Can't wait


What Good One model are you going to purchase?


----------



## hazzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Open range model


----------



## johnbarclay (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm i think you thought well. you should sale it out.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice looking unit. Great to have multiple smokers around the house....


----------



## hazzo (Apr 15, 2013)

Four of us BBQ fanatics took an awesome class with chris marks from ace of hearts/three little pigs using good one smokers. best BBQ ever and used basic simple long slow pit methods. good one's were essential.


----------



## liketosmoke (Apr 23, 2013)

I see your post on your new ABS smoker.  I have been looking for one like that or The Good One smoker.  Would you be willing to sell one?


----------



## hazzo (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine is a keeper. Very good unit. I did 4 butts on less than 20 lbs of charcoal. Awesome.


----------



## woodyboy (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been a user of American BBQ systems for about 10 years now. I currently have

an All-star a Pit Boss and just purchased a Judge. All three smokers perform very well if you know how to work them. I personally delt with the owner Mark Hillman on all three units. He's a great guy and spent quite a bit of time explaining how to get the best performance from each. I would suggest anyone who has purchased an ABS give mark a call and let him explain the do's and do not's of his product. He has a top notch manufacturing facility in Olathe, Kansas. His smokers are 100% made in america with quality american parts and materials.

Now let me tell you a little about the Good Ones. I have been it there factory/warehouse in north KC more than one time. Mark is a great guy also and very knowledgable in the BBQ world. Many competition teams use the Good Ones smokers. They do perform well. However, since those good old days several thing have changed for the Good Ones. The biggest being the company was sold and production moved to good ol China. Yep, MADE IN CHINA. I personally prefere to prepair my BBQ, the most American food there is on an American made product. But, thats only my opinion.


----------



## hazzo (Jan 10, 2014)

Did this help?


----------



## mfalto (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought an ABS All Star last Dec.    Just starting to use it now that the weather has warmed up.   Do you use water tray in the bottom of yours our just put some water in the bottom of smoke box.  I use two 9 by 12 trays.  I have found the ABS probe in the door to be consistently off 60 degrees from my digital probes so I need to rely on my digitals or add 60 degrees to what ever the ABS probes says.  So for I like it but am just getting use to it.  Any tips for controlling temps at 225.  thanks mike


----------



## southside bbq (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the ABS Pitt-Boss, but the two units are similar in design. As for water in the smoke box, I have done it both ways and I did not see any difference.

This is some of the information I got from Jeff Wilkinson:

With the front door open, the damper open full and the stack open to approx. 1” start your fire.

Start with a couple handfuls of lump coal or briquettes in the middle of the fire box.  Fill a chimney with the same and start your fire let the chimney go until it is 2/3 white hot.  Dump the coals, and cover with a couple more handfuls of unlit fuel. 

 Once the charcoal has all started to turn white, about 10 min. close the fire box lid; leave the front door open for a couple more minutes. Close the front door and let the temperature regulate at 225-250.  Adjust the damper and firebox slides to get this done.

 Add a couple handfuls of charcoal every 1 – 1 ½ hours as needed to maintain temp.  Make sure to clean out the ash after each cook, the bottom of the firebox needs to be clear so air can circulate around the fire. 

This is a good place to start. I have now made an expanded metal fire basket and I fill it with Royal Oak and several hickory chunks.

I will be happy to discuss more ideas.

Rickey


----------



## ggee6688 (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to be able to go 7 hours on 20lbs of charcoal and wood on my Pit Boss.  Lots of room but too big for me.  Especially when cooking every weekend,  coal costs go up. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mfalto (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the start up info.  Ill try it next time. Do you spread you charcoal out evenly in the firebox or leave it in the middle?  If you spread it out sounds like it would just be enough to cover the  bottom of the fire box. Once you got the smoker going do you adjust the smoke stack damper or do you leave it open an inch?  Do you use a digital probe to monitor the smoke box temp. I tested my digital probes and the abs probe in boiling water and they were all spot on.  However when I place my digital probes in the smoke box near the ABS probe in the door there is a 50 to 75 degree difference with the digital probes always higher.  I was surprised with the large difference. Mark told me to just add  the difference to what ever the ABS probe says. Thanks mike


----------



## southside bbq (Mar 12, 2014)

I use a charcoal basket that I made. But without using the basket I would try to shape it like a pyramid. Then put a small amount of lit coals on the top. Let it burn down.

Leave the smoke damper open at least an inch. If you close it up to much you will trap in the smoke and you will get a nasty buildup of creosote on the meat and the smoker. Adjust the dampers on the firebox.

I use a digital probe and go by whatever it says.

I am sure that there are many others that know a lot more than I do.

I hope this will help. The best thing you can do is use it and learn as you go.

I will try to help any way I can. Rickey


----------



## mfalto (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Ricky.   I will give it another test run this weekend.  When you get a chance posting  a picture of your basket in and out of your smoker along with the measurements would interesting to see.  I appreciate you help.  mike


----------



## southside bbq (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is the link to the one I found here. It is very easy to make.

http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9091


----------



## mfalto (Mar 13, 2014)

Ricky great web site.  What is the dimension on your basket and how did you determine the size compared to the fire box.  Based on what you said about the amount of fuel you use I assume the basket you made is much smaller than the length of your fire box. Your comments have really been helpful.


----------



## southside bbq (Mar 14, 2014)

The fire box is 27"w x 15"d x 10"h

The Coal basket is 12"w x 12"d x 6"h

I mix coal and wood through out the basket. Then dump some hot coals on top.


----------



## mfalto (Mar 16, 2014)

Rickey    I made my basket this weekend and fired up the smoker the way you recommended .  Everything works great.  I love the basket.  Mine is 12X8X6inches deep.  fits perfect and makes it much easier to control heat source.  Do you use the damper between the firebox and smoker much.  I generally opened my to the setting where the handle on the side was horizontal with the ground.  Once the fire was going I was able to maintain temp pretty good by closing one vent on the side of the firebox completely and leave the second vent on the other side open about a half inch.  Thanks for all the helpful info.  mike


----------



## southside bbq (Mar 16, 2014)

Mike.  I am glad you like it. I used mine this weekend. Did a practice smoke for a contest I am in May 17. Took 13 hours to smoke 5 Boston butts. Each about 8 to 9 pounds. I used around 30lbs od royal oak with 6 nice hickory sticks about 1 ft long and maybe wrist size. Might have used less if I would have not been cooking ribs at the same time. And the wind was bad all day.

I usually have the damper between the firebox and smoker about full to one notch back. I also use a BBQ GURU.

Rickey


----------



## mfalto (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck in your competition.  When I first bought my ABS All Star I made a post under the wood smoker forum entitled, " Finally made a decision on a backyard smoker"  ABS All Star, with some pictures.   Now that I'm ready I will do a smoke and post pics with results.  I will also post about basket and how to get stared heating smoker up.  This forum seems to have an over abundance of Lang smokers  on it so I want to give it some variety on other smokers like the ABS.  Don't get me wrong I like Lang smokers and almost bought the patio 36,  just want more info on other good smokers.  Thanks again.   mike


----------



## ratboy5000 (Mar 17, 2014)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hi Stabone!  Never heard of an ABS but it looks nice.
> 
> Would you mind updating your profile to include your location?  Might help us when responding to some of your questions in the future.
> 
> ...


cool.. Looks good. Grill up some pirate steak sandwiches


----------



## chris marks (Apr 21, 2014)

Woodboy, you have been mis-informed about the Good-One Product line moving to China, please let me know who you heard that from so we can straighten it out. 

I,m  Currently setting in Galatin, Mo. home of the Good-One Smoker. Landmark Manufacturing purchased the Good-One Brand last April from Ace of Hearts.

Ace of Hearts had to sell the brand due to issues with their manufactures in Kansas inability to provide timely product and not willing to fix on-going issues. 

Landmark is a large Manufacturing company in north Missouri that is a supplier for Kobota,John Deere,Molean,Ford and Many others. 

Since the take over Landmark has brought out the New Generation 3 Patio Jrs, Open Ranges and just released Marshall.   We strive to innovate by continually  cleaning up know issues and adding features that make the smokers more efficient and easier to use for our customers. 

In the last month we have been awarded (2) Major awards on the new Generation 3 Smokers by BBQ Websites  "Amazing Ribs.com" Top 10 Smoker/Grill in 2014   "Out of 300 World Wide"  and the other  is About.com  5 stars out of 5.

 I have included the website for your review. 

http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/fl/The-Good-One-Open-Range-Smoker.htm

http://amazingribs.com/BBQ_buyers_guide/top_10/2014_top_10_charcoal_grills.html

Chris Marks


----------

